# Stolen gear, please help!



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

I was fishing the GMR today in hamilton, maybe a mile down stream from the lower dam, and my tackle box (green plano) and my buddies quantom ion combo and crank xts combo were stolen out of my truck. if anyone knows anything please let me know

-Jon


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sad Sad Sad....but I'm afraid its only going to get worse before it gets better. Watch craigs list and ebay for your stuff. It kinda sounds like they saw the gear with nobody around and snatch and run and its theirs. try looking around next season to see if some bank fisherman has your gear. I dont think the local law will be able to help you get your gear back unless the just happen to by chance get someone to confess to the theft.
Like I said....Sad situation man....Sad
later
donm


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

easy pickens....what did you really expect?? if it was out in the open in the back of your truck....I read about things like this all the time on a few hunting and fishing forums here and down south....I mean I am sorry for your loss, and hopefully a lesson learned....it happens way to often anymore and as stated above only going to get worse


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

when I say stolen out of my truck I mean my window was busted on my cap

-Jon


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

if it was at the poop plant it doesn't suprise me. I have chased off people there more than once that were looking through peoples windows.. "Oh me.. no I'm just looking to see if this is my friend's car" righhht.... I actual had to go after someone that had my friends door open one night, he didn't have anything on him though once I caught him. Guess I had been walking back to the car at just the right time.


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

I feel your pain. I had my stuff stolen a couple months ago. Not to be negative but you probably wont get it back. Do like I did suck it up and use this as and opportunity to upgrade.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

JonTheFisherman said:


> when I say stolen out of my truck I mean my window was busted on my cap
> 
> -Jon


My apologies for assuming  I always try and cover things in my vehicles when leaving unattended with a throw blanket...sorry for your loss,

I have a friend that carries his gear in the back of his open truck bed and have been warning him about it....one day he will be without too....
again my apologies


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I try not to leave anything in the truck when I'm fishing/boating that I don't have too.

Watch craigs list and ebay, people have recovered their own stuff with the laws help of course.


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I would check pawn shops in Hamilton. The way it works is you have to pay for what the pawn shop gave the as_hole who stole it. They usually get a copy of the ID then you can sue them for the money you are out. You most likely won't get any money out of the bum but you can turn it over to the police. Most likely he won't learn his lesson that way either, you will have his name and address though.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

That really sucks! I noticed a pile of glass (automotive glass) in the parking lot at the poop plant the last time I was there. I&#8217;m thinking you&#8217;re not the only one that this has happened to in recent weeks. 
You&#8217;re deploying in a few weeks aren&#8217;t you? That really, really sucks that this would happen to you before you leave. Nice thing to think about while you&#8217;re gone. Like Dmaphukn said, maybe you can upgrade.

I&#8217;ve had my car broken into before. Since then I&#8217;ve, on occasion, tried to make my car look like it&#8217;s already been broken into...minus the broken window.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear you got robbed. That sucks. 

It's unfortunate, but that is one of my biggest concerns when I go fishing. If I can't see my vehicle from where I'm at, or it's not parked in a very busy spot, it's always in the back of my mind.

Who's up for a poop plant parking lot stakeout/sting operation? I'm serious.

Let's face it the cops aren't going to do anything. I say we stand up for ourselves, a la The Guardian Angels.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Yeah a "stakeout" sounds good. "I say we stand up for ourselves, a la The Guardian Angels." What a dumb comment. And don't think a CHL will help you. You initiated the contact. You go to jail. All you can do is observe and call it in.


Controversy on staged rescues

In 1992 Guardian Angels founder Curtis Sliwa issued a public apology for staging several subway rescues in the 1980s in order to get publicity for the group.[3] Since the statute of limitations on filing false police reports had expired, no charges were brought against him or the organization. Sliwa also admitted that the New York City Chapter primarily patrolled the Restaurant Row section of midtown Manhattan, except for occasional well-publicized patrols in other areas and subway patrols to recruit new members.
[edit] Casualties

Frank Melvin was shot and killed by a police officer in Newark, New Jersey on December 30, 1981. The officer alleged that Melvin was running toward his partner in a hostile manner. The two officers were responding to a call about a commercial burglary. Members on patrol argued that he was approaching the officer to ask if he could help him. Juan Oliva was shot by a gang member in New York City on July 30, 1983. They were the only two to die while in uniform and on patrol.

Malcolm Brown, a former member, was shot and killed in New York City on July 3, 1980 while trying to help two senior citizens being mugged.

Sherman Geiger, a member, was stabbed and died in New York City on August 24, 1987, while pursuing a burglar. He was not in uniform or on patrol.

Glenn Doser was shot and killed in Los Angeles in March 1993 trying to help a woman who was being mugged. He was not in uniform or on patrol either.[4]

James Richards, a former member and anti-gang activist, was shot and killed near his driveway in Venice, California in October 2000.[5]


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

A stakeout would be nice except for the fact one of us would probably go to jail for shooting the bastard stealing everyone's stuff.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

haha this thread changed fast.. I'm not against the idea of a stake out but I wouldn't be shooting anyone lol I mean when I chased the kid down that was in my buddies car and tackled him I didn't go to jail but I also didn't beat the ish out of him or shoot him lol

I think preventative options are the best choice.. I know it's not quite as bad here in Ham but I treat leaving my car for an extended period of time like I would in Cincy. Everything is out of sight and the face plate to my stereo goes in the glovebox. Hopefully the car alarm scares them away before they get past the glovebox lock lol


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

deltaoscar said:


> Sorry to hear you got robbed. That sucks.
> 
> It's unfortunate, but that is one of my biggest concerns when I go fishing. If I can't see my vehicle from where I'm at, or it's not parked in a very busy spot, it's always in the back of my mind.
> 
> ...


yep sorry bout this guy havin his gear stole....i fail to blame cops for it though. they cant be everywhere all the time 24 7. i think about it maself when i go fishin. i lock the doors take all my gear, but if someone wants to break in an steal what they can its kinda hard to stop em. maybe a car alarm would help. i dont know. used ta leave ma car doors unlocked an ma house too. i guess its just changin times for the worse


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok, maybe I was a bit over the top, and I was also curious as to what type of responses it would get.

I don't blame the cops either; although a drive by every now and then would be nice. Maybe they do, I don't know.

This crap just really ticks me off; as it does everyone. And I hate that they get away with it and everyone just has to "put up with it."

end rant...


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

eatwhatyoukeep said:


> A stakeout would be nice except for the fact one of us would probably go to jail for shooting the bastard stealing everyone's stuff.


Ummmm HORRIBLE Idea!


----------



## Pastor John (Jul 22, 2011)

What we need is some kind of surveillance system for the car. Like a game camera. Something that would take a picture of anything that touched the car. I don't know how that would work but I'm sure someone could make one.

Some misguided person stole the licence plate of my boat trailer at East Fork. That makes me want to be UnChristian to them.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I personally only take what I'm gonna use and leave nothing fishing related in my truck while out fishing. If they wanna break in and steal my phone charger or rain jacket then so be it. I'd rather have that stuff swiped than any of my fishing gear. (I'd rather not be victimized at all,the only thing we can do is take as many precautions as possible to prevent it) Sucks to hear you got your stuff jacked but the only thing you can do now is learn not to make the mistake of leaving that kind of stuff in there in the future and to start figuring out how much more you're gonna like your newly upgraded gear.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

for the game camera idea.. they have cameras in cars that are always on or motion activated both behind and inside the vehicle. I saw on the news a few months ago someone's car got stolen from their driveway and the car had a lo jack and this camera in the dash. They found the car in under an hour but the person who stole it wasn't with it but they had a full 1080p hd video of them stealing the car, stopping to get cigarettes, and then not coming back once the cops got there lol I think they picked the guy up within a couple days.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Until the bums are caught,they will return to do the same as they did last time.So,it's just like fishing,bait 'um up with some rods and gear in a truck and lay low and wait.Be patient and you will nail them.


Roscoe


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Last summer I was sitting in my friends car down there at the dam parking lot, He got out to go talk to a friend who was fishing at the dam, I stayed in the car. The windows were tinted, after about 5 mins some teenage punk come up, tries looking in the window and then wiggles the door handle (I guess checking for an alarm?). I jumped out and threw a large mcdonalds pop at him and told him to start running. He turned pale like a ghost and took off on his bike, lol. 

In Hamilton you don't bring anything with you that you can't carry, otherwise there is a great chance its getting stolen. I wouldn't trust having my stuff chained down in a safe in my truck, just simply don't bring it. 

I had everything I own for catfishing with me at the ohio river a couple years ago, had it in the car while we walked down to check if our spot was open, came back and car was empty. 4am parked on a dirt road with tall grass all around us at the Anderson Ferry. Since then I don't bring anything I can't carry on me.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> Until the bums are caught,they will return to do the same as they did last time.So,it's just like fishing,bait 'um up with some rods and gear in a truck and lay low and wait.Be patient and you will nail them.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


You will never catch them all, especially not in Hamilton. You could do that trick every day for a year and maybe scratch the surface.


----------

